# Is my Cockatiel bonding with me?



## ForeverBirds10 (May 2, 2011)

Hello you guys! This is kinda like my intro thread but it was kinda a really urgent question aswell, hope you guys could help you seem so friendly!! 

I bought my new cockatiel called Rico (short for ricardo) a week ago and he is a male according to the pet shop, which was the only place where i could find one in my area, he is a sweet little bird but very scared, he was the only cockatiel in the indoor aviary along with this noisy red rump, there were other cockatiels in ones next to him but he was by himself very quiet on a perch, i saw him try to talk once, he must be quiet young, as hes starting to moult and is very distressed and quiet.

I did a lot of research before buying a cockatiel but ofcourse every bird is different no matter what you read! I felt so sorry for him being on his own so i took him home, the pet shop wasnt very helpful but i bought everything he needs hes got plenty of toys and foods to nibble on, hes an untamed bird so i am being very patient with him, its not his fault that he wasnt interacted with, they said he was just about 6 months old which must be correct as his is starting to moult. At first he wouldnt tolerate my hand being in the cage, now he does, to a certain extent, he grinds his beak alot so he must be content, he cant really talk although ive heard him try very very hard to hear or even realise! He has started to take small amounts of food from my finger and even millet spray, but still trys to bite me an hisses, when ever i leave the room he squeels very loudly but doesnt stop even when i talk back.. but does he miss me when i leave? even though he acts like he hates me, i have the tv on so that its never too quiet for him he doesnt seem to like silence! Is he starting to bond with me? Im always talking to him every day and i love him to bits! And i just want him to have the best loving home possible i didnt like him being on his own in that big old cage im sure he must of been very lonely bless him! 

Heres some images of him: (if it is definitly a him) im not sure what 'type' of cockatiel he is! anyone?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He's a gorgeous lutino pearl! Very pretty...I have one and I love the way her pearls stand out. As for bonding, when he's calling when you leave the room, he's making sure you're OK that is a sign of bonding. But you're doing a good job at taming, just keep doing what you're doing. He's gonna be skittish for a bit but one day it'll click. Good luck and welcome to the forum!


----------



## ForeverBirds10 (May 2, 2011)

Awww thankyou so much!  Well maybe if it turns out he a girl that'll be interesting! guess i wont know till hes moutled! his feathers are moulting away with yellow pigments on it? if it turns out hes a girl i dont think the name rico is well fitted maybe i will make a universal name like chilli or pearl i dont know! haha  well only had him since saturday so not been long now! 

Im glad its a call to see if im there its kinda cute!

Your birds look very cute in the pics!!


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

Looks like a lutino pearl to me too - what a beautiful bird!! I do so love the pearl morphs.

Sounds like you're doing everything right for bonding. Develop a "flock" call, so that when he screams at you when you leave the room you can whistle to him. He might still keep screaming, but it will help him to settle down to hear you whistling back.

Best of luck!


----------



## ForeverBirds10 (May 2, 2011)

Thankyou for ur advice!  Well i just managed to get him to step onto a stick in his cage he was having trouble getting onto his little rope so i helped him, he wont do it again but it shows im helping ill keep doing that and treating him as much as i can hes getting clever now! .. And when i whistle back he seems to listen now   

Hes shedding lots of white feathers with yellow on it.. maybe hes a boy after all? .. well see!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If he grows them back then he's a girl but if he gets a beige cast to his feathers like my Chicken then he's a boy.


----------



## ForeverBirds10 (May 2, 2011)

Hey cool! well ill have to keep this posted then im very excited to find out! he acts like a boy though, he does the heart shaped thing and bobs his head all the time  Chicken is a cool name! did he have pearls like mine and then shed them? How long did it take? 

Just noticed the attatchment! awww hes gorgeous!! And super cute on your laptop there! So have to teach mine to do that so then he can help me with my essays haha


----------

